# New title by Jonathan Edwards



## Don Kistler (Aug 15, 2007)

I am pleased to announce The Northampton Press, and our first title: "Sermons on the Lord's Supper" by Jonathan Edwards. This book contains 15 sermons, 9 of which deal with the Lord's Supper. Only 2 of these sermons have been published anywhere else before.

For more information, go to www.northamptonpress.org. We are offering a special pre-publication price on this book until September 15th, 2007.

Thanks!

Don Kistler


----------



## NaphtaliPress (Aug 15, 2007)

Happy to see you publishing again.


----------



## Kevin (Aug 15, 2007)

NaphtaliPress said:


> Happy to see you publishing again.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Aug 15, 2007)

Excellent news!


----------



## toddpedlar (Aug 15, 2007)

Woo hoo! I know what I'm buying next month


----------



## ADKing (Aug 15, 2007)

Great website and resources. Thanks for your work!


----------



## westminken (Aug 15, 2007)

ADKing said:


> Great website and resources. Thanks for your work!


----------



## TexasBerean (Aug 15, 2007)

NaphtaliPress said:


> Happy to see you publishing again.


----------



## JohnOwen007 (Aug 15, 2007)

NaphtaliPress said:


> Happy to see you publishing again.


----------



## Arch2k (Aug 15, 2007)

JohnOwen007 said:


> NaphtaliPress said:
> 
> 
> > Happy to see you publishing again.


 
Absolutely!


----------



## TexasBerean (Aug 15, 2007)

Just bought one Dr Kistler, thank you!


----------



## Bladestunner316 (Aug 16, 2007)

Look's great!!


----------



## beej6 (Aug 16, 2007)

I confess I do a double take when I see a thread title like this one: (How is he publishing from heaven?)


----------



## Rev. Todd Ruddell (Aug 16, 2007)

Good to see you back in the fray, good Dr. Kistler. May the Lord bless your efforts to bring these important works to availability!


----------



## ReformedDave (Aug 17, 2007)

Rev. Todd Ruddell said:


> Good to see you back in the fray, good Dr. Kistler. May the Lord bless your efforts to bring these important works to availability!


----------



## Don Kistler (Aug 17, 2007)

Thanks for all the good wishes, men. Let's pray that the Lord blesses this work enough that we can continue it for years to come, if that is His will.

Don Kistler


----------



## Don Kistler (Aug 30, 2007)

Just a reminder, the pre-publication special on the new Jonathan Edwards title is only good for two more weeks!


----------



## Don Kistler (Sep 11, 2007)

Men, the prepublication special on the new Jonathan Edwards title expires this Saturday.
Go to The Northampton Press.


----------



## lwadkins (Sep 12, 2007)

Thank you Dr. Kistler. A blessing to have you publishing again.


----------



## Don Kistler (Sep 28, 2007)

For those of you who ordered the new Jonathan Edwards title "Sermons on the Lord's Supper," the book was delivered today to me. Your copies will be in the mail tomorrow.

Thank you.


----------



## Reformed Covenanter (Sep 28, 2007)

Good to see you back in publishing Don; I hope you will be back speaking in Northern Ireland again at some point in the future.


----------



## toddpedlar (Sep 28, 2007)

Don Kistler said:


> For those of you who ordered the new Jonathan Edwards title "Sermons on the Lord's Supper," the book was delivered today to me. Your copies will be in the mail tomorrow.
> 
> Thank you.



Yee Haw!


----------



## Ivan (Sep 28, 2007)

Don Kistler said:


> For those of you who ordered the new Jonathan Edwards title "Sermons on the Lord's Supper," the book was delivered today to me. Your copies will be in the mail tomorrow.
> 
> Thank you.



Thank you. Good to know. Looking forward to it.


----------



## toddpedlar (Oct 3, 2007)

Yippeeee! I got home to a small package on my doorstep today... and 'twas "Sermons on the Lord's Supper"!

Thanks, Don for your continued service to the church. The volume looks WONDERFUL - beautiful binding and a masterful collection of sermons. I can't wait to get into it...


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Oct 4, 2007)

Got my copy today - looks great! I look forward to reading it. Thanks, Dr. Kistler!


----------



## Ivan (Oct 4, 2007)

Got mine today too. Thanks! The book looks great and the content is even better than that!


----------



## Don Kistler (Oct 5, 2007)

Today, October 5, is Edwards' 304th birthday!


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Oct 5, 2007)

Don Kistler said:


> Today, October 5, is Edwards' 304th birthday!


----------



## mvdm (Oct 5, 2007)

VirginiaHuguenot said:


> Got my copy today - looks great! I look forward to reading it. Thanks, Dr. Kistler!




Got mine yesterday. Already diving into it. Here's one beautiful excerpt from the sermon entitled "Christians Have Communion With Christ":

"How great then is the privilege and happiness of believers, that they should be partakers with so great and glorious a Person in Good things, that they should be partakers with Him in the rewards of His righteousness, that they should have communion with Him in His relation to the Father. How glorious a relation is that, to be the Son of God! And it is celebarted in Scripture. 1 John 3:1 "Behold, what manner of love the Father hath bestowed on us. .............

How wonderful is the grace of God to man, who is but a worm, that He should advance him to such dignity and blessedness, that they should be brought thus near to God. And how great a privilege is it to have society with Christ, to have Him for a Friend and a Companion; to meet with Him in our secret retriement; to have His gacious communication and the manifestations of Himself and His love, and of His accepting our love; to have Him coming to us, spritually encouraging and comfroting us, and confirming our hope in the promises, much more to enjoy His company forever in glory!".


----------

